# $500 If we fail to fill your order!



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2015)

A customer walks into a restaurant and notices a large sign on the wall:  $500 If we fail to fill your order! 

When his waitress arrives, he  orders elephant nuts on rye bread. 

She calmly writes down his order  and walks into the kitchen where all hell breaks loose! The restaurant  owner comes storming out of the kitchen. 

He runs up to the  customer's table, slaps five $100 bills down on it and says, "You got me  this time buddy, but I want you to know that's the first time in ten  years we've been out of rye bread!"


----------

